# Surfcast Pro-Shop 2nd Surfcast USA ZZIPLEX Open - Terry Carroll Memorial ca



## LarryB (Apr 29, 2002)

Surfcast Pro-Shop will have 2nd Surfcast USA ZZIPLEX Open - Terry Carroll Memorial casting tournament.

ZZIPLEX has been sponsoring surf casting sports in the USA for many years - more than 30+ years. The company had been run by Terry and Barbara Carroll. After Terry Carroll passed away, ZZIPLEX has been running by Barbara with Lee who is a successor of Terry Carroll. Terry Carroll was a great innovator and a giant in casting sport where his influence will live on. Terry and Barbara Carroll’s supports and all their contributions to distance casting sports have been making this wonderful sports growing. It is the tournament to tribute Terry Carroll. Also, the tournament will be the event to have chances to see and try many ranges of ZZIPLEX rods. 

Date & Time
Nov 16th Saturday 09:00am to 4:00pm
Nov 18th Sunday 09:00am to 4:00pm

Backup Date (if it rains on 16th &17th)

Nov 23th Saturday 09:00am to 4:00pm
Nov 24th Sunday 09:00am to 4:00pm



Casting Field

5549 Greenwood Rd Suffolk, VA 23437

Backup Field (If the field condition is bad at Suffolk VA)
Crisfield Municipal Airport
4784 Jacksonville Rd, Crisfield, MD 21817



Sponsors
ZZIPLEX & Surfcast Pro shop (www.surfcastproshop.com)



Hotel/Inn
Please check hotel/inn info in Franklin, VA, 23851



Food & Beverages 
Lunch and Beverages will be provided for both days 



Prizes
ZZIPLEX rod blanks and casting/fishing tackles.


The tournament winner will have a right to pick a prize first.
Prizes will be awarded to the class winners by raffle after the tournament winner’s 1st pick
If the tournament winner is the winner of any class, the class winner will be excluded from the raffle.



Awards
Surfcast USA Plaque will be awarded to the caster with the longest cast of the tournament (champion).
Class Certificate will be awarded to the casters with the longest cast in their class.

Memberships
It is open tournament, so every ones are welcome!
No membership required

Casting fee 
$30 for two day casting (Sat and Sun) 
$20 for one day casting (Sat or Sun)



Classes (are determined by a casters’ the longest casts ever made at any official casting tournaments)

MASTER - 725 feet to unlimited
AAA - 650 feet to 724.99 feet
AA - 550 feet to 649.99 feet
A – 0 feet to 549.99 feet


JUNIOR: under 18 
SENIOR: 65 and up
Lady 
8oz



Tournament Rules


RUNNING LINE
The running line shall be made of high visibility mono filament material and be the same diameter throughout its entire length. The running line shall have the following minimum diameters:

.35 mm (.01378 inch) for the 175 gram & 8 oz weight
.31 mm (.01220 inch) for the 150 gram weight
.28 mm (.01102 inch) for the 125 gram weight
.25 mm (.00984 inch) for the 100 gram weight



SHOCK LINE
The shock line shall be made of high visibility mono filament material, be parallel throughout its entire length, and have the following minimum diameters:

0.75 mm (0.0295 inch) for 175, 150 grams and 8 oz weights
0.65 mm (0.0256 inch) for the 125 and 100 gram weights

There shall be at least eight turns of the shock line around the spool before any cast is attempted.



CASTING WEIGHTS
Only official weights provided by Surfcast USA may be used in a tournament. 
The official weights are 100 grams, 125 grams, 150 grams, 175 grams and 8 oz.
The weights may not be altered in any way. 
The weights must be returned at the end of the tournament.



LINE CLIPS
An approved line clip must be used to attach the casting weight to the shock line.



8oz casting event rules
1. Casting Reel - minimum size similar to Abu 6500/Akios 656/Daiwa 20 size/7HT Mag 
2. Amount line on the spool should be at least 275 yards of .35 mm diameter line.
3. Casting Type - Either a "Hatteras" style beach cast OR a lay back style ground cast not to exceed 220 degrees of rod arc from start of power stroke to center target line. 
4. NO PENDULUM OR FULL TOURNAMENT (270 degree) GROUND CASTS. 
5. Reel position - no restriction (high or low


----------



## Led (Feb 1, 2001)

Hey Larry - did you mean Sunday 17th November


----------



## LarryB (Apr 29, 2002)

Sorry,

Yes, those dates should be:
Date & Time
Nov 16th Saturday 09:00am to 4:00pm
Nov 17th Sunday 09:00am to 4:00pm

Backup Date (if it rains on 16th &17th)

Nov 23th Saturday 09:00am to 4:00pm
Nov 24th Sunday 09:00am to 4:00pm

Thanks Andy


----------



## LarryB (Apr 29, 2002)

Here is the hotel information for ZZIPLEX Open casting tournament next weekend.

Econo Lodge,1660 Armory Drive, Franklin, VA, 23851
Tel) 866-539-9234 
.
Quality Inn & Suites
1620 Armory Dr, Franklin, VA 23851
Tel) 757- 569-0018

Super 8 by Wyndham Franklin
1599 Armory Dr Franklin, Virginia 23851-2441
Tel)757-562-2888


----------



## LarryB (Apr 29, 2002)

Please share and let others know that the casting field for the tournament this weekend has been changed to Heritage Park & Joel C. Bradshaw Fairgrounds VA due to upcoming weather and the ground condition.
This is not too far from the farm field so no need to change the hotels if booked already. However, please double-check the address with the hotels booked.

Heritage Park & Joel C. Bradshaw Fairgrounds
21311 Courthouse Hwy, 
Windsor, VA 23487-6136, 
United States


----------

